# Avatar aquascape link



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello I've tried searching the forums for this video of an Avatar movie- themed tank that was posted here. I can't find it using the search. Does anyone have the video link?

Its the one with the floating rock islands, and raining sand waterfalls.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

These two???


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

No, neither of those are the one that was linked here.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or the waterfall aquarium? how about these two??


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

THAT is the one... no wonder I couldnt find it in Youtube search. It's not tagged in english!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

How on earth (or Pandora) did he do the waterfalls?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> How on earth (or Pandora) did he do the waterfalls?


This is the concept, learn it, modify it and make yourself a sand waterfall!


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that was one freaking awesomeeeeee waterfall and setup!!!!!!!!! 

Wow!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I guessing a tank with lots of flow will not beable to have one of these?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it could work if you create a dead spot in your flow.

That Avatar/Pandora tank is great. Wonder if you for the floating parts you had moss on wood and have it on a flexible arm, if it would sway in the current and really look like it's floating in mid water.....


----------

